# what pump for 10g co2 reactor?



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I was thinking about getting this cheap co2 reactor:










What would be a good pump for this for my standard sized 10 gallon? Preferably so I can keep everything external with just two hoses from in\from my 10g without it creating an undesirable current. It's for a DIY co2 system. Since I'm broke and I don't have an external filter running, I can't use an atomizer, and my nano diffuser won't allow the weak pressure to penetrate the ceramic disc.

Let me know your thoughts.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I should mention that this "reactor" is only 14cm tall.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

That reactor is good, I got one with a setup I bought off another member and you didn't see any co2 bubbles at all in his tank. As for pump, I'm sure you could get away with a small pump on it, but the biggest problem would be converting from the small pumps output to the input on the reactor.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Any idea on what kind of GPH I should be looking at if I was to put the reactor sitting on the desk the same height as the tank?

I'm sure there's something I'm missing here. Any recommended pump models I should be looking at? I've read rio 180's, but I'm not looking for a submersible.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Type Size　 Tank Applicable 　Water pump suggested flowrate
　UP401 5.3cm Ø x 14cm high 　27L - 80L 　 180L/H - 200L/H
　UP402 　5.3cm Ø x 23cm high 80L - 240L　 　400L/H - 1200L/H
　UP403 　5.3cm Ø x 32cm high 　>240L 1500L/H - 2500L/H　

UP401 is the one you're asking about so 180l-200l/H, which I think is something like 40-45gph


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks man, I'll begin my search. I didn't see those details  it's been a long day.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Any leads on a external pump? I can only find submersibles in this pressure rating.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Ummmmm quick search showed up nothing. That reactor must be submerged in the tank as the centre connection has no seal or anything on it so to have it external would make your tank water external as well =)

If you're going to go with that reactor there are many small submersible pumps that you wouldn't notice compared to the reactor


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

For a 10 gallon I wouldn't bother with a reactor. Stick the CO2 outlet into the intake of your filter or into a powerhead and you're good to go. Really not a lot of volume to worry about.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Ahhhh crap. Good to know. I'd much rather not have half a foot of a cylinder in a 10g. It already looks cluttered with a heater and submerged filter.

Maybe I'll just buy a submersible pump and make my own, at least it'll be more compact. I was worried about putting the tube before an impeller. I'm broke, so if the impeller goes or makes an unpleasant noise, that won't be a good thing.

Thanks for the input, I've gotta make up my mind which way I'm going now, lol.

Thanks!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tom Barr posted a diy one with a small submersible and a plastic cylinder in his forum I believe. I can see if I can find it tomorrow.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Much appreciated Gary.


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

I think this is the link mentioned,

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/41-DIY-internal-Reactor-great-for-Yeast-CO2-users!

Pics aren't loading for me so I'm not sure

For reference here's a link to the popular external one, (that would require an external filter) Tom Barr's Dual Venturi reactor
http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/3444-Dual-venturi-DIY-External-CO2-reactor

And another popular external one, Rex reactor
http://www.rexgrigg.com/diy-reactor.htm

Also, I was running DIY co2 for a while with this tiny DIY reactor
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/44053-tiny-super-efficient-co2-reactor.html

Very effective at making tiny bubbles, unfortunately those bubbles go all over the tank.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It actually wasn't either of those since they are likely too big for his 10 gallon and the DIY CO2.

It was this internal reactor: DIY internal Reactor, great for Yeast CO2 users! - Aquarium Plants!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm unable to sign up at the BarrReport so I can't see the attachments to check out what it looks like. I haven't rec'd a confirmation email from them, d'oh!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is the same one and the pics are not attachments. Tom Barr's DIY Internal Reactor w/venturi


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Much appreciated, I'll order parts right now.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've ordered the parts off of Amazon. I'll post a pic when they're received and it's put together.

Thank you all.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Post up a journal of DIY so we can see how it works from your firsthand experience.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I neglected to take pics while I put it together, but from those links provided, it was kind of pointless as it was so simple anyways.

I went with the Rio Plus 180 Aqua Pump/Powerhead. I bought a Viewtainer Storage Container 2"X4" for the reactor base, and used 3/16" rigid tubing for the CO2 output, within the container. I bought some airline connectors that I drilled into the Rio's input and side of the container for a return loop of trapped gasses. There was also a burp hole that I drilled and put another airline connector into, (I believe the burp hole was suggested by Tom Barr's design).

Here is a cellphone pic of the internal CO2 reactor:









Here is a cellphone shot of the plants with the DIY CO2 system.









I'll try to take a pic or two each month for progress, and I'll make a tank journal instead if I keep on top of it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. Your tank will thank you for it. And soon, pressurized CO2 right?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Gary, I'm happy with how it turned out. Thanks for providing those links! It produces a very very fine mist sometimes, but the majority of the time the co2 isn't even visible from the bottom of the reactor. It reminds me of the atomizer I was using, that was very efficient.

I had bad experience with pressurized CO2, lol. I didn't adjust the dials on the regulator right, it seemed to have blew the needle valve or something and emptied the 15lb tank over night in my bedroom.

In the future I might buy a 5 or 10lbs tank, that'd be a lot easier than swapping yeast\sugar every 2 weeks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like you had a faulty needle valve. My Fabco holds pressure as high as 80 PSI. The needle valve is where a lot of people cheap out in a pressurized system but it's probably the most important component. When you're ready, I'm sure you'll figure it out.


----------

